# Espresso Emergency



## Salty dog (Mar 3, 2012)

Despite being in sleepy little Caledonia we have some heavy hitters as regular customers. (We have at least four that are in the Forbes top 150 in the world) So when this guyhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergio_Marchionne wants espresso and my machine is down. What do you do with a days notice?

Call in a favor and 3K and a day later I have a new (refurb) machine.

So I'll be skipping the resto show in NYC as a result. Oh well. He did reserve the entire restaurant for 40 people. (With a generous minimum.)


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 3, 2012)

Glad you got it taken care of. If you need a machine in the future, check out Chris's Coffee in Chicago (http://www.chriscoffee.com/).


----------



## RobinW (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd probably spend a couple of hours testing the machine as well.


Good luck with your dinner, i'm sure you'll knock their socks off!


----------



## tk59 (Mar 3, 2012)

RobinW said:


> I'd probably spend a couple of hours testing the machine as well.
> 
> 
> Good luck with your dinner, i'm sure you'll knock their socks off!


+1. Sounds like you got it covered.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 3, 2012)

At your level of experience, the only reason to go to trade shows is to get guys like him to do things like that at your place. So mission accomplished!


----------



## The hekler (Mar 3, 2012)

Ask him to kindly bring back the dodge viper... And make the dodger ram 1500 express available in manual. And a two door ACR sports car (a la the old ACR SRT-4 neon) would be nice to see (well that last on is not gonna happen but it doesnt hurt to ask).


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 3, 2012)

I did suggest he use Dennis Rodman in his next Superbowl commercial. I think he thought I was serious.


----------



## mhlee (Mar 3, 2012)

The hekler said:


> Ask him to kindly bring back the dodge viper... And make the dodger ram 1500 express available in manual. And a two door ACR sports car (a la the old ACR SRT-4 neon) would be nice to see (well that last on is not gonna happen but it doesnt hurt to ask).



If I recall reading somewhere correctly, they are already planning on bringing the viper back.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 5, 2012)

mhlee said:


> If I recall reading somewhere correctly, they are already planning on bringing the viper back.



A 10 cylinder hybrid you say?


----------



## jmforge (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope, 660hp version of the regular V-10. The "bad" news is that the new Viper, which will NOT be badged as a Dodge anymore, but as the first of the new SRT brand, will have ABS, traction/stability control and other evil modern supercar gadgetry. It will initially be offered with a 6 speed manual to be followed by a 7 speed dual clutch paddle shift gearbox. It is not going to be based on the Alfa-Romeo 8C chassis as originally rumored but on an updated and lightened version of the current car. That would have probably jacked the price WAY up had they used the Alfa as the starting point. That thing sold for like $250K in the hardtop version.


quantumcloud509 said:


> A 10 cylinder hybrid you say?


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 11, 2012)

******* said:


> ...and other evil modern supercar gadgetry...


It's always a shame to see things like that happen. But I guess so many people who buy them wind up looping into guardrails they need to make sure the car owners are protected from themselves. I remember that being an issue in the mid-90s w/ the newer corvettes. The first generation that came with traction control had well over 300 hp. The traction control could be turned on or off (fully defeated). Drivers were stuffing the cars after turning off the traction control. A friend of a friend looped his off the road and into the trees the first week he owned it. He was showing off the car to the mutual friend at the time 


Thankfully continued development of these systems in higher-end cars is resulting in less-intrusive versions that truly only kick in when things are starting to go horribly wrong. Hopefully that technology will get inexpensive enough it will trickle down to everyday cars so you can still have fun with them on highway ramps, etc. (not that, uh, I would ever do something like that)

Cars are like kitchen knives. The people who can afford the really, really expensive, high performance ones are the people who are least likely to need the performance in the first place! and the ones who can really benefit from it are usually the ones with the least chance of being able to afford them.


----------



## RobinW (Mar 11, 2012)

As much as i would have liked to bring a Camaro SS back to Sweden, my wife pointed out three valid points
1) There is no room in the garage unless i loose some bikes
2) Gas price just passed $8.50/gallon
3) I drive like an old lady (I guessi could argue this one, but why when 1 & 2 kinda shuts the door)


----------



## jmforge (Mar 11, 2012)

Plus, you really need a Camaro ZL1 anyway. LOL


RobinW said:


> As much as i would have liked to bring a Camaro SS back to Sweden, my wife pointed out three valid points
> 1) There is no room in the garage unless i loose some bikes
> 2) Gas price just passed $8.50/gallon
> 3) I drive like an old lady (I guessi could argue this one, but why when 1 & 2 kinda shuts the door)


----------



## jmforge (Mar 11, 2012)

The good news is that some of the more "reasonably priced" super cars actually get driven, You are much less likely to find a Porsche Turbo, a ZR1 or a Nissan GT-R that has only 7000 miles on it after 5 years of ownership than say a Ferrari. Porsche probably has the highest percentage of owners that actually use their car as something akin to a "daily driver"


WildBoar said:


> It's always a shame to see things like that happen. But I guess so many people who buy them wind up looping into guardrails they need to make sure the car owners are protected from themselves. I remember that being an issue in the mid-90s w/ the newer corvettes. The first generation that came with traction control had well over 300 hp. The traction control could be turned on or off (fully defeated). Drivers were stuffing the cars after turning off the traction control. A friend of a friend looped his off the road and into the trees the first week he owned it. He was showing off the car to the mutual friend at the time
> 
> 
> Thankfully continued development of these systems in higher-end cars is resulting in less-intrusive versions that truly only kick in when things are starting to go horribly wrong. Hopefully that technology will get inexpensive enough it will trickle down to everyday cars so you can still have fun with them on highway ramps, etc. (not that, uh, I would ever do something like that)
> ...


----------

